# Back slash???



## Abboud (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi all

This might be a very stupid question but i am new to mac and I wonder how do I write back slash?? I don´t find many keys that I was used to on windows.


Thanks in advance

Abbe


----------



## texanpenguin (Aug 30, 2006)

On a standard US keyboard layout, the backslash key is between the "delete" (read: backspace) and "return" keys.


----------



## fryke (Aug 30, 2006)

Might depend on the keyboard layout (US, German, Spanish...). For me on a Swiss German keyboard layout, it's Option-Shift-7. What do you need a backslash for? AFAIK, this is _only_ ever used for directory paths in Windows. (Paths on real operating systems use a forward slash instead of a backslash.)


----------



## Abboud (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the answers, I use Swedish Keyboard and it worked the same(alt+shift+7).
I use it in some programming languages to write \n it is like space.

thanks anyway

\Abbe


----------



## fryke (Aug 30, 2006)

Ah yeah, I forget. I use them as well.  ... Just wanted to make sure you're not going to try using it in path names...


----------

